# GUANGZHOU | Junchao Plaza | 320m | 1050ft | 67 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://junchaoland.com/qxxm/info_17.aspx?itemid=260


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

by raindance520


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the map on the website doesn't work for me


----------



## altasia (May 6, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> the map on the website doesn't work for me












finally some news from this district :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i tagged it and the satellite pictures make it look like it is already late into prep work: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=114365


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Since the height limitation problem not solved yet, but this project still carry on.

latest photos:

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=43866&extra=page=1&page=20


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 04 by gzdfz


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 30 by 广州小帅锅


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September Google Earth


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 04 by gzdfz


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Guangzhou is going thru a massive building boom but little coverage on here.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy to see new supertalls being built far from the main cbd :grass:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Junchao Mall

http://www.junchaoland.com/qxxm/info_143.aspx?itemid=163

Junchao Mall Project promotion video with Chinese and English subtitles.

http://www.junchaoland.com/xwzxUE/info_19.aspx?itemid=329

Developed by Lianhong Enterpricse （Guangzhou）co., LTD ,Junchao Mall,which located at Guangzhou International Finacial City ,is right on the cross of Huangpu Avenue and Keyun Road in Tianhe District.

【Building volume】

The project covers an area of 24288 square meters, the total construction area is 350000 square meters, with a total investment of RMB 10 billion.The gross area of the shopping center is approximately 128000 square meters,which includes 9 layers on the ground,and 2 layers underground; For the 320 - meter - high super grade a office tower, the building area achieves 130000 square meters, with a 3 floor underground parking lot, seting up 1500 parking spaces.

【Product Positioning】

The project will become a new landmark of Guangzhou International Finacial City,providing services for the surrounding and the whole city, radiation radiation to the PRD and the number of cities . Combining retail ,experience catering, entertainment and leisure Business travel together.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> I am happy to see new supertalls being built far from the main cbd :grass:


In fact , this supertall project is built in Guangzhou International Financial District which belongs to Guangzhou Second CBD area. 


Guangzhou International Financial District Phase 1 render


















Guangzhou Second CBD land use plan










Guangzhou Second CBD urban plan render


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 23 by anyunzhong888


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 04 by 天上种的菜


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 12 by 广州爱出色实名认证


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2021-4-24


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Do we have a better rendering?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Munwon said:


> Do we have a better rendering?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by xianghu9999027 from gaoloumi 

2021-4-28


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 

2021-5-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 探长 from gaoloumi

2021-05-11


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-21 by senlan


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi

2021-5-29


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-6-8


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-13 by songchao123


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by MOMU from gaoloumi 2021-6-15


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-20


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-23 by 求实










2021-06-24 by 大家姐


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shopping mall render


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 14:*








日落时建筑物对天的高角度视图 by white_^· on 500px.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by songchao123 from gaoloumi 2021-7-24


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The main structure of this building is planned to be capped by the end of June of 2022.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-8-1


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-15 by marcozh


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by songchao123 from gaoloumi 2021-8-16


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-02 by songchao123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By chuenglaps on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-22 by songchao123 










2022-01-26 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

最新动态 | 高320米！广州国际金融城君超中心项目，高230米！中国人寿南方金融中心项目


相关阅读：突发！规划300米超高层！华夏幸福广州地标项目被解除出让合同！项目所在的广州白鹅潭号称对标世界级中




wemp.app


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 26 by songchao123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By songchao123 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
there is already a thread for the secondary tower  








GUANGZHOU | Tangxia Village Project | 210m | 48 fl | U/C


location: Guangzhou International Financial City Starting section Office Tower : 210 m / 48 fl developer: Tangxia Village location map from gaoloumi render photo by google183 from gaoloumi 2021-1-1




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the left








by 陈小琳 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 28 by songchao123


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by songchao123 from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 12 by dengjunying


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 17 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 风中的仙人掌


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by songchao123


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

here is a pic from chuenglaps的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

and this building is close to topout


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 2 by 董剑天 on 贴吧


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 2 by 董剑天


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these 2 supertalls look so lonely, they should surrounded by 30-floor residential buildings


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by MOMU from Gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-10 by dengjunying


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 17 by 用镜头记录世界的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-19 by songchao123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 09 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

With the completion of the final concrete pouring of the core tube, the 320-meter project has achieved the capping of the core tube structure.







320米 广州国际金融城项目核心筒封顶


320米 广州国际金融城项目核心筒封顶



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 大刚 from gaoloumi 2022-7-24


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 09 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-06 by w_shaobin


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 13 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-12 by TerrenceL


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the core looks topped out


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 16 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-05 by 大家姐


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, cladding


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 30 by SilverScrapes


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like these rounded corners.


----------

